# brake/suspension upgrade question



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i just ordered a disc brake conversion for my 67 lemans, should i go ahead and order a performance bushing kit while im at it?:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

busaben said:


> i just ordered a disc brake conversion for my 67 lemans, should i go ahead and order a performance bushing kit while im at it?:confused


Yes! 4-wheel disk or just the front?


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

4 wheel kit


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes and Hydroboost


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Have hydroboost on both my streetrods. It is absolutley the best in braking!!!
Didn't think of it for my 65, but now, mmmmm have to think about it. Make sure you have power steering, as you need that to make it work, otherwise stopping with hyroboost and no juice to feed it, makes for quite the white knuckle stop!!

rich


----------

